# help with a plant ID?



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

I was reading Planted Tanks: LoTech and the author mentions which plants he used and posted pictures of his two tanks. Being the beginner that I am, I wasn't sure which plants in the tank were which on his list.









I was wondering if anyone knew the name of the sword-like plants on the far left in the first picture.

The plants he used in that tank were vallisneria spiralis, ludwigia repens, cryptocoryne ciliata, crypt. nevillii, echinodorus paniculatus, salvinia natans, and ceratophyllum. So.. anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Edited post to show pics. It looks like a common sword plant.


----------

